# My thoughts at this sad time.



## Cap'n Mike (Dec 7, 2017)

As a retired RN Submariner, back in the 50' & 60's, pushing the old wartime diesel electric submarines around the oceans of the world, my thoughts and prayers are with the crew and the families of the Argentinian submarine, the ARA San Juan.
What horrors those pour souls went through, and what despair their families are now living is unimaginable. Exactly what happened I doubt we'll ever know but one thing we do know is that the Argentine Government and Navy tried to hide it from the world with two weeks of pretending there was hope, knowing from day one that there wasn't.

I pray there will be a full, international inquiry into this disaster and that someone, somewhere in Argentina is held to account for the deceit and lies.

May the 44 crew rest in peace and may their families find some solace in the knowledge that they were serving their country, doing what they signed on to do.


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 7, 2017)

*I shadow your thoughts.

My brother was on a nuclear sub back in the 60's.  I know my mom always worried about such a tragedy happening.  May the poor souls rest in peace, and their families find closure, and answers.
*


----------



## IKE (Dec 7, 2017)

I know very little to nothing about the Navy but as far as I know submarine duty is still strictly voluntary because it takes a special type of person to serve on a submarine.......because of the cramped / claustrophobic conditions and the feeling I would have of being totally vulnerable while submerged there is no way I could do it.

Cap'n Mike I tip my hat to you and others that have, are currently and that will in the future serve on submarines......thank you for your service !


----------



## Don M. (Dec 7, 2017)

It is doubtful that they will ever find the cause for this....or even locate the submarine.  As I understand it, there are depths reaching as far down as 15,000 ft. in the area where they "suspect" the sub went down...and with virtually No communications from the sub...even the location of the wreck might take months/years to find.  In many respects this is much like the Malaysian airliner that went missing 3 years ago...and has yet to be found.


----------



## jerry old (Oct 18, 2021)

No telling how many Russkie subs have gone down, the admitted count is two, or is it three.  
Due to the secrecy and the closed society of Russia the number is a mystery.  
I did see a documentary: Russian sub went down, govt tried to cover, but the relatives eventually forced them to admit
sub went down.


----------



## fmdog44 (Oct 21, 2021)

I know the diesel powered German U-boats were hell because of the heat and smell of diesel fuel.


----------

